# Birthday Party



## Irvine

Hi,

I wanted to organise something ie. party or a get together to celebrate my daughter turning 15. Cinema is not a option as they do that every other weekend.

Can anyone give me some ideas what there is to do here?

Thank in advance.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Where in Egypt are you? If you were in Hurghada I would suggest ice skating, boat trip or water park.


----------



## Irvine

Hi in 6th October, which has Paint-balling, but not everyone's cup of tea. Thank you!


----------

